# The Soldier's Rules



## dmp

I found this in my inbox this morning. 




> UNCLAS
> SUBJ: ALARACT 106/2006 STANDARDS OF CONDUCT
> 
> THIS MESSAGE HAS BEEN SENT BY THE PENTAGON TELECOMMUNICATIONS CENTER ON BEHALF OF DA WASHINGTON DC//DACS-ZA//
> 
> AS WE APPROACH OUR ARMY'S 231ST BIRTHDAY, I ASK EACH OF YOU TO THINK ABOUT WHAT IT MEANS TO BE A SOLDIER.  YOU ARE SERVING IN THE BEST FIGHTING FORCE THE WORLD HAS EVER KNOWN.  OUR NATION RIGHTFULLY DEMANDS THAT WE ADHERE TO THE HIGHEST STANDARDS OF CONDUCT AT ALL TIMES.
> 
> OUR RECENT OBSERVANCE OF MEMORIAL DAY HONORS THE SACRIFICES OF PAST WARRIORS AND HEROES.  THEIR STORIES ARE SHINING EXAMPLES OF WHAT OUR NATION EXPECTS FROM ITS SONS AND DAUGHTERS.  THEY REMIND US OF THE IMPORTANCE OF THE ARMY VALUES, THE WARRIOR ETHOS AND THE SOLDIER'S RULES.  THINK ABOUT THESE PRINCIPLES.  TALK WITH YOUR LEADERS, PEERS, AND SUBORDINATES ABOUT THEM.  AND MOST IMPORTANTLY, FOLLOW THESE BASELINE STANDARDS OF CONDUCT AT ALL TIMES.
> 
> MANY OF YOU HAVE FACED, OR WILL FACE, DEADLY SITUATIONS REQUIRING YOU TO QUICKLY MAKE THE RIGHT DECISION.  KEEP THE ARMY VALUES, THE WARRIOR ETHOS AND THE SOLDIER'S RULES CONSTANTLY IN THE FOREFRONT OF YOUR MINDS.  AMERICA EXPECTS DISCIPLINED, PROFESSIONAL CONDUCT FROM ALL OF US IN UNIFORM, AND I AM CONFIDENT YOU WILL SET THE STANDARD FOR OTHERS TO FOLLOW.
> 
> THE SOLDIER'S RULES
> 
> 
> (1) SOLDIERS FIGHT ONLY ENEMY COMBATANTS.
> 
> (2) SOLDIERS DO NOT HARM ENEMIES WHO SURRENDER.  THEY DISARM THEM AND TURN THEM OVER TO THEIR SUPERIORS.
> 
> (3) SOLDIERS DO NOT KILL OR TORTURE ENEMY PRISONERS OF WAR.
> 
> (4) SOLDIERS COLLECT AND CARE FOR THE WOUNDED, WHETHER FRIEND OR FOE.
> 
> (5) SOLDIERS DO NOT ATTACK MEDICAL PERSONNEL, FACILITIES, OR EQUIPMENT.
> 
> (6) SOLDIERS DESTROY NO MORE THAN THE MISSION REQUIRES.
> 
> (7) SOLDIERS TREAT CIVILIANS HUMANELY.
> 
> (8) SOLDIERS DO NOT STEAL.  SOLDIERS RESPECT PRIVATE PROPERTY AND POSSESSIONS.
> 
> (9) SOLDIERS SHOULD DO THEIR BEST TO PREVENT VIOLATIONS OF THE LAW OF WAR.
> 
> (10) SOLDIERS REPORT ALL VIOLATIONS OF THE LAW OF WAR TO THEIR SUPERIOR.
> 
> AR 350-1, PARA 4-14B
> 
> SCHOOMAKER SENDS


----------



## misterblu

dmp said:
			
		

> I found this in my inbox this morning.





Why the CAPS LOCK?  Typical?


----------



## dmp

misterblu said:
			
		

> Why the CAPS LOCK?  Typical?






All Pentagon/Army telecoms are like that - a throw back to the teletype maybe?



Could be that due to some sort of unfreezing proh-cess he's having trouble controlling the VOLUME OF HIS VOICE!!!


----------



## CSM

misterblu said:
			
		

> Why the CAPS LOCK?  Typical?


 Primary reason is that some remopte sites have only FAX and caps are easier to read (depending on how good the FAX machine is). Tactical FAX machines are notoriously bad....and produce hard to read documents. Caps help alleviate the problem a bit.

I know, everyone SHOULD have a computer but its hard to get internet access when the only thing you have is tactical radio with limited bandwidth and no capability other than FAX..


----------



## misterblu

CSM said:
			
		

> Primary reason is that some remopte sites have only FAX and caps are easier to read (depending on how good the FAX machine is). Tactical FAX machines are notoriously bad....and produce hard to read documents. Caps help alleviate the problem a bit.
> 
> I know, everyone SHOULD have a computer but its hard to get internet access when the only thing you have is tactical radio with limited bandwidth and no capability other than FAX..




You learn something new every day.  Thanks.


----------



## pegwinn

CSM said:
			
		

> Primary reason is that some remopte sites have only FAX and caps are easier to read (depending on how good the FAX machine is). Tactical FAX machines are notoriously bad....and produce hard to read documents. Caps help alleviate the problem a bit.
> 
> I know, everyone SHOULD have a computer but its hard to get internet access when the only thing you have is tactical radio with limited bandwidth and no capability other than FAX..



Tactical Fax?  Wow.  A USMC fax is a PFC with a motorsickle and a grid coordinate.  "Hey DevilDog, take this over to the CP.  While yer at it, get some coffee and bring it back before the Gunny goes nuclear".

I always thought it was a parade ground command voice reduced to print.  Your way makes more sense.


----------



## CSM

pegwinn said:
			
		

> Tactical Fax?  Wow.  A USMC fax is a PFC with a motorsickle and a grid coordinate.  "Hey DevilDog, take this over to the CP.  While yer at it, get some coffee and bring it back before the Gunny goes nuclear".
> 
> I always thought it was a parade ground command voice reduced to print.  Your way makes more sense.


What you describe is the Army's backup wire comms....


----------



## pegwinn

Happy Birthday Army.

Ooh Rah!  :usa:


----------

